# Ugliest Cars Ever Made



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Title says it all. I'll go first.
AMC Pacer


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

It gets no uglier....


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> It gets no uglier....
> View attachment 491441
> 
> 
> View attachment 491442


The Atztek &#128514;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> It gets no uglier....
> View attachment 491441
> 
> 
> View attachment 491442


Fiat 500 was
My very first car.


----------



## Az2ZeJ (Oct 15, 2017)

Fiat Multipla


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Az2ZeJ said:


> Fiat Multipla
> View attachment 491454


Looks like a Dr Suess car


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Title says it all. I'll go first.
> AMC Pacer
> 
> View attachment 491437


Can't imagine the design engineer that said "hey, what an awesome looking car!!"... I wonder whatever happened to him :roflmao:


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Can't imagine the design engineer that said "hey, what an awesome looking car!!"... I wonder whatever happened to him :roflmao:


They were just excited to show off rounded glass


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Nissan Cube:

Reminds me of one of those "Johnny Cabs" from _Total Recall_.










Scion Xb: Bastard child of a Hearse and a Mini Cooper.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Came to post Aztek but @Uberguyken beat me to it lol.

I guess I'll post these instead.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

This one was ugly and shitty...










This one is ugly and stupidly priced


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> This one was ugly and shitty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yugo!!!! Forgot about that one.

Renault Le Car, yes it was actually released in the US.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Oh, and the Pinto was pretty ugly, especially with the "Kermit green".










The 2022 VW Microbus looks rather ugly, but I'd rock it in all its ugly glory.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

This is what you buy your son so he will never get a speeding ticket or get laid.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ugly Hollywood car. Hmmm, might make for a new thread, most iconic Hollywood car.....


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> Oh, and the Pinto was pretty ugly, especially with the "Kermit green".
> 
> View attachment 491482
> 
> ...


I owned a Pinto. Had rusted out floors and side panels. Great little car. I left it sitting in a parking lot on a military base in Virginia. Probably still sitting there or possibly dissolved into a pile of rust.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I owned a Pinto. Had rusted out floors and side panels. Great little car. I left it sitting in a parking lot on a military base in Virginia. Probably still sitting there or possibly dissolved into a pile of rust.


In high school we had a shit brown pinto in our 'fleet' of driver's ed cars. If you were late for drivers ed you got the pinto. Nobody wanted that heap, it didn't have power steering lol.



SleelWheels said:


> In high school we had a shit brown pinto in our 'fleet' of driver's ed cars. If you were late for drivers ed you got the pinto. Nobody wanted that heap, it didn't have power steering lol.














SleelWheels said:


> In high school we had a shit brown pinto in our 'fleet' of driver's ed cars. If you were late for drivers ed you got the pinto. Nobody wanted that heap, it didn't have power steering lol.


This is a close match, it had the white roof too lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SleelWheels said:


> In high school we had a shit brown pinto in our 'fleet' of driver's ed cars. If you were late for drivers ed you got the pinto. Nobody wanted that heap, it didn't have power steering lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 491515
> ...


We had a Gold Trans Am & 2 Pontiac Boneville's.

Sometimes, i would get the entire hour driving.















The other 2 guys always showed up stoned & Coach wouldnt Let them drive. . .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I owned a Pinto. Had rusted out floors and side panels. Great little car. I left it sitting in a parking lot on a military base in Virginia. Probably still sitting there or possibly dissolved into a pile of rust.


We bought thousands of Pintos at the recycling yard I worked at.

The only things that sold off them where the upper, lower control arms and spindles. I got 25 bux a side.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Trabant! Possibly Probably the biggest pile of poop ever dreamed up in communist dreams.

Though my vote for ugliest will always be the Aztec.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Can't imagine the design engineer that said "hey, what an awesome looking car!!"... I wonder whatever happened to him :roflmao:


He now works for Uber


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> This one was ugly and shitty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Representing the cutting edge in Serbo-Croatian technology.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Representing the cutting edge in Serbo-Croatian technology.


Everybody wants a car that can bunny hop on one wheel nearly losing control lol.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The AMC eagle was ugly but the first crossover vehicle


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> The AMC eagle was ugly but the first crossover vehicle
> View attachment 491647


Oh right, I remember those, 4x4 if needed


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The French have to be the overall winners for aesthetically unpleasing vehicles. For example, WTF is this:


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Let's not forget the proverbial Mullet of the auto industry. Business up front, party in the back. The concept of the El Camino and Ranchero was great, but they were odd ducks.



















I admit, I have a soft spot in my heart for this thing....


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I learned to drive in a Plymouth Horizon. Ugly ass car and at 120 mph it felt like it was going to fall apart


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

The Brits have you beat
Rock and roll!


----------



## Khorasani (Jul 26, 2020)

Beauty lies in the beholder's eyes. Some of the "ugliest" cars here are pretty decent looking :wink:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> It gets no uglier....
> View attachment 491441
> 
> 
> View attachment 491442


I remember the Car & Driver issue with the Aztek show car. It looked so amazing to my 14/15 year old brain. What a maroon.



TXUbering said:


> Let's not forget the proverbial Mullet of the auto industry. Business up front, party in the back. The concept of the El Camino and Ranchero was great, but they were odd ducks.
> 
> View attachment 491661
> 
> ...


What about the Subaru Brat?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

It was so ugly, the only name Volkswagen could decide on was "The Thing."


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Hilarious. You picked two cars I either have owned or have on order. :roflmao:



ColdRider said:


> Came to post Aztek but @Uberguyken beat me to it lol.
> 
> I guess I'll post these instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NicFit said:


> I learned to drive in a Plymouth Horizon. Ugly ass car and at 120 mph it felt like it was going to fall apart


Looks like a copy of a mk.1 Golf:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looks like a copy of a mk.1 Golf:
> 
> View attachment 491831


They look similar but they are different cars though both are cheap ugly hatchbacks


----------



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

Lexus IS 250. Actually no this is the car I use for personal use. 2018 Corolla I use for Uber only. Good way to offset miles. Ugliest car? I’d say maybe a PT cruiser.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

The Nash Metropolitan. One ugly little cuss.









A freaky little BMW









Then there is the Pontiac Aztec. (shudders)


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Citroen Ami


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

Az2ZeJ said:


> Fiat Multipla
> View attachment 491454


I Fiat & I don't believe it! A cockroach on wheels, omg.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The French have a special way of messing with your head. As if the girls aren't dangerous enough, their cars are something else again.

I lived for a period in London (England) and was involved with a French girl who owned a Citroen 2CV which I often attempted to drive. Just sitting in this thing while it was mobile, was like sitting on a bowl of jello, very, very unnerving.

(Like it's owner) It had some bizarre characteristics and going around corners was fraught with both trepidation and exhilaration.

Her car was just like the picture below - unbelievably ugly. Thankfully the similarity ended at their country of birth.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Surprised this Russian gem didn't show up until now!
Families would be wait listed an entire generation before getting their hands on one!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> The French have a special way of messing with your head. As if the girls aren't dangerous enough, their cars are something else again.
> 
> I lived for a period in London (England) and was involved with a French girl who owned a Citroen 2CV which I often attempted to drive. Just sitting in this thing while it was mobile, was like sitting on a bowl of jello, very, very unnerving.
> 
> ...


I have never driven one but there was one in a game I play/played. If it is anything like it was in the game, that is one squirrelly, tail-happy little POS - especially for as slow as it is. IMS it is like 17 HP?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> I admit, I have a soft spot in my heart for this thing....
> 
> View attachment 491665


A classic Holden Ute. Nice street cred with the real deal underneath. It is just a pity they will never be made again.

.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> A classic Holden Ute. Nice street cred with the real deal underneath. It is just a pity they will never be made again.


I really wish they had sold the SS in the states. 6.0L V8. It was what the SSR should have been.

Speaking of which








It had potential until the bean counters got hold of it and they turned it into an ugly, under-powered little fart.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I have never driven one but there was one in a game I play/played. If it is anything like it was in the game, that is one squirrelly, tail-happy little POS - especially for as slow as it is. IMS it is like 17 HP?


I had to look it up, but apparently they ranged between 9 (yes 9!  ) and 29 HP over the years.

The French girlfriend however, carried a lot more power in her punch and although her svelte and athletic frame was 'tail-happy', her chassis was certainly better handling.

.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> A classic Holden Ute. Nice street cred with the real deal underneath. It is just a pity they will never be made again.
> 
> .


Oh yeah, I am all too familiar with what lies beneath :wink: just look at my post on the previous page.

There's actually a place in California that will convert a Chevy SS into a ute (I think they just do a wholesale swap). I'd love to rock one of those in the U.S., but considering how many questions I have to field with my "commodore", I can imagine it getting old fast.



CarpeNoctem said:


> I really wish they had sold the SS in the states. 6.0L V8. It was what the SSR should have been.
> 
> Speaking of which
> View attachment 491863
> ...


Umm, they DID sell the SS stateside, not the ute version, but.... http://www.lefthandutes.com/. The green one on the main page.....gives me an Uber woody.



Who is John Galt? said:


> A classic Holden Ute. Nice street cred with the real deal underneath. It is just a pity they will never be made again.
> 
> .


Errr, previous page of the previous thread....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/bewa...terest-with-lender.407069/page-2#post-6400827


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Errr, previous page of the previous thread....


I've learnt something tonight. I was under the impression that all Holden product was rebadged as Chevrolet when it hit your shores. Obviously, that wasn't the case.

.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Yeah that Tesla cybertruck is pretty atrocious imo


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

My Dad had one of these. Not only was it ugly, it broke down frequently. As a little kid I remember my mother loading us up in the family wagon to go get dad who was broke down on the side of the road. The Hillman was a British car and rarely went very long without a breakdown.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Seamus said:


> My Dad had one of these. Not only was it ugly, it broke down frequently. As a little kid I remember my mother loading us up in the family wagon to go get dad who was broke down on the side of the road. This Hillman British car was only to get him back and forth to work but rarely went very long without a breakdown.
> 
> View attachment 491879


Ha, ha, ha.

I remember we also had some of those sardine tins imported into Oz. I'm sure one of them was a Hillman Imp, which exhibited exactly the types of crappy behaviour you're talking about and became widely known as the Hillman Limp.

.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I've learnt something tonight. I was under the impression that all Holden product was rebadged as Chevrolet when it hit your shores. Obviously, that wasn't the case.
> 
> .


Lol, no that's a Chevy, but a few hundred dollars worth of badges from eBay, and a promise that I'll give Vegimite a chance. :wink:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

So I saw this on the freeway. I have no idea what make/model it is, but it's a civilian vehicle. Definitely German.

Not ugly, but those roll up doors ruin it's appeal. It screams Roach Coach to me.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> So I saw this on the freeway. I have no idea what make/model it is, but it's a civilian vehicle. Definitely German.
> 
> Not ugly, but those roll up doors ruin it's appeal. It screams Roach Coach to me.
> 
> ...


Looks like Mercedes/Unimog.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Looks like Mercedes/Unimog.


Yes, very often used in rural and remote firefighting situations. That one actually looks like it might be be rigged up for such activity.

In fact the sign on the rear left - 'feuerwehr' is German for 'Fire Department'.

Maybe he is lost from the Black Forest.

.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> In fact the sign on the rear left - 'feuerwehr' is German for 'Fire Department'.


And on the door says "Freiwillige", which means volunteer. :thumbup:


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> And on the door says "Freiwillige", which means volunteer. :thumbup:


Hopefully when we open the door and see who is driving, it will be a 'Fräulein' named Heidi wearing nothing but a smile and plaits. 

.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes Washington state has a huge wildfire season. Firefighters and volunteers come from Montana, Idaho, Oregon, and even Utah to help us.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Came to post Aztek but @Uberguyken beat me to it lol.
> 
> I guess I'll post these instead.
> 
> ...


Is that the Tesla truck?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I Googled "ugly cars" and these really stood out


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Hopefully when we open the door and see who is driving, it will be a 'Fräulein' named Heidi wearing nothing but a smile and plaits.


Maybe a dirndl. Or maybe just lederhosen. :whistling:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Seattle Uber Portable Driver Lounge.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Seattle Uber Portable Driver Lounge.
> 
> View attachment 491914
> 
> ...


These days, all I can think while looking at that is "petri dish."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looks like a copy of a mk.1 Golf:
> 
> View attachment 491831


Here in the states it was called the Rabbit. I sold hundreds of Rabbit transmissions, doors, axles, rack and pinions, and grills to Mexico.

Some of the Omni/Horizon actually came with a 1.7 VW engine and 5 speed transmission. The axle bearing that attached to the transmission was also VW. The rest of the shaft and spindle end were different. The O/H was also slightly wider than the Wabbit.

I seem to remember that the transmission gear ratio was different as well.

There was also a version of the O/H built by Carroll Shelby. It had 400+ horse power and was called the GLH.

Goes Like Hell.

I don't remember ever seeing one, not that I looked to closely at the O/Hs.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Wasn't this the worst car ever invented?

It took down the whole company and broke a family apart...


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Forgot about this one.

The AMC Gremlin


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

observer said:


> There was also a version of the O/H built by Carroll Shelby. It had 400+ horse power and was called the GLH.


Umm... No. Just no. Yes, you could modify them pretty nicely to go ever crazier, but you's still not get 400hp. At least not easy. Or stock.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dodge_Omni#Omni_GLH


> *Omni GLH*
> 
> 
> 1984-1985 Dodge Omni GLH
> ...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TomTheAnt said:


> Umm... No. Just no. Yes, you could modify them pretty nicely to go ever crazier, but you's still not get 400hp. At least not easy. Or stock.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dodge_Omni#Omni_GLH


Yea, I think you're right Shelbys cars were boosted to 175 hp.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Seattle Uber Portable Driver Lounge.
> 
> View attachment 491914
> 
> ...


"Spin the wheel, the prizes are toilet, tree, or chest....wait whut?


----------



## ColoPilot (Feb 19, 2018)

The 1977 Datsun F10 Sportwagon. 
Had one in high school in vomit yellow with rust-hole trim. 
Hard to imagine but I actually got laid in this car.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ColoPilot said:


> The 1977 Datsun F10 Sportwagon.
> Had one in high school in vomit yellow with rust-hole trim.
> Hard to imagine but I actually got laid in this car.
> 
> View attachment 492031


So, you had sports in your wagon.

Excellent!

&#128077;&#128526;&#128077;


----------



## ColoPilot (Feb 19, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> So, you had sports in your wagon.
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> &#128077;&#128526;&#128077;


Yes. Contact sports. &#128077;&#128526;&#128077; In the wagon, on the wagon, around the wagon. Funny, in high school it was never about who to hook up with, but where to hook up. The Sportwagon was not the ideal choice but in a pinch, it was better than the bathroom at Arby's.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ColoPilot said:


> Yes. Contact sports. &#128077;&#128526;&#128077; In the wagon, on the wagon, around the wagon. Funny, in high school it was never about who to hook up with, but where to hook up. The Sportwagon was not the ideal choice but in a pinch, it was better than the bathroom at Arby's.


I had a 1951 Nash Ambassador that I never got running....did restore the interior (including the seats which folded flat into a bed)

Also tinted the windows...


----------



## ColoPilot (Feb 19, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I had a 1951 Nash Ambassador that I never got running....did restore the interior (including the seats which folded flat into a bed)
> 
> Also tinted the windows...
> 
> View attachment 492038


Shoulda held on to that one....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Here in the states it was called the Rabbit. I sold hundreds of Rabbit transmissions, doors, axles, rack and pinions, and grills to Mexico.


... where it was called the Caribe. It's strange how VAG used to use different names for the same car in other countries.

In Europe in the 70s and 80s we had Golf and Passat while USA had Rabbit and Dasher. On the Audi side, Europe had 80 and 100 while the US had 4000 and 5000. Apparently, multiplying the model number by 50 made it better for the US market. &#129300;


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

observer said:


> Some of the Omni/Horizon actually came with a 1.7 VW engine and 5 speed transmission. The axle bearing that attached to the transmission was also VW. The rest of the shaft and spindle end were different. The O/H was also slightly wider than the Wabbit.


Yeah, I owned one of those hatchbacks 1980 Dodge Omni 024 manual with a VW engine. Died at 69k. Not many good memories of that car as I bought it for $1100 in 1986 at 42k but I spent much more then that fixing it in the 2 years I owned it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Let's not forget the proverbial Mullet of the auto industry. Business up front, party in the back. The concept of the El Camino and Ranchero was great, but they were odd ducks.
> 
> View attachment 491661
> 
> ...


I love Holden Products! That is a very good vehicle.










This one is a Texas Mile WINNER!


----------



## ColoPilot (Feb 19, 2018)

Have to agree - always liked these.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Yaris 2008. My live in boyfriend at the time almost bought it brand new in 2007/2008 for 11,000. Cant believe how cheap cars were. But got the lancer instead.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I love Holden Products! That is a very good vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 492216
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I would love them after they shut down production in AU. I understand they're importing a bunch of FWD 4-bangers now. Kind of sad. Oh well, I'll hang on to mine for a while now. Kinda hate having her garaged so much, but I kinda hate driving her in all he elements outside.

I wish they would've brought this to the US....


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> I'm not sure I would love them after they shut down production in AU. I understand they're importing a bunch of FWD 4-bangers now. Kind of sad. Oh well, I'll hang on to mine for a while now. Kinda hate having her garaged so much, but I kinda hate driving her in all he elements outside.
> 
> I wish they would've brought this to the US....


Very noice.. :smiles:

I don't usually watch posted videos but I watched that twice. This got me thinking of earlier Aussie muscle cars to which @Lowestformofwit is a lot more knowledgable than I am.

Back then I was always a little more directed toward the local Ford product than what GM Holden offered, and the '71 Ford Falcon XY GTHO was a memory that cannot be erased.

To me, and obviously many others, it was the most beautiful machine on four wheels, but it was definitely a bloke's car. It was testosterone to go.

From the archives:
At that time the Phase III *GTHO* was the world's *fastest four*-*door* production car. Performance: Top speed: 228 km/h (142 mph) @ 6150rpm 0 - 60 mph - 6.4 seconds 0 - 100 km - 6.9 seconds Standing 1/*4* mile (400m) - 14.4 seconds using the standard 3.25:1 Detroit Locker diff ratio.
Predecessor: Ford XW Falcon GT
Body style: 4-door sedan
Production: 1970-1972
Manufacturer: Ford Australia

I just checked out carsales.com.au.  The price new back then was just a little over $5,000.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> ... where it was called the Caribe. It's strange how VAG used to use different names for the same car in other countries.
> 
> In Europe in the 70s and 80s we had Golf and Passat while USA had Rabbit and Dasher. On the Audi side, Europe had 80 and 100 while the US had 4000 and 5000. Apparently, multiplying the model number by 50 made it better for the US market. &#129300;


Yupp. The Audi 4000 was known as the Corsair in MX.

Those were pretty good cars except the transaxle always went out. The 4000 came out with a transaxle/transmission combo (Some Rabbits did too). People would check the transmission fluid but not the transaxle because they thought they were one and same. They weren't, they were two separate units and the transaxle would eventually fail.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

I can't scroll through 5 pages of replies to see if this car has been mentioned, but I'm sure it has. The Nissan Juke.












Az2ZeJ said:


> Fiat Multipla
> View attachment 491454


But then it suddenly looks ok next to the Fiat Multipa that I've just seen for the first time in this thread. Yikes.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Very noice.. :smiles:
> 
> I don't usually watch posted videos but I watched that twice. This got me thinking of earlier Aussie muscle cars to which @Lowestformofwit is a lot more knowledgable than I am.
> 
> ...


There's just something about the rumble of a V8. While my SS has some silly tube that is piped from the intake to bring noises into the cabin. While I think it's silly, it's not as bad as some manufacturers that generate fake noises from the stereo. Kind of reminds me of.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

My first car was a 1992 Pontiac Sunbird, might have been one of the boxiest cars of all time but I beat the hell out of it and lasted a good long time well over 175,000km.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

JaysUberman said:


> My first car was a 1992 Pontiac Sunbird, might have been one of the boxiest cars of all time but I beat the hell out of it and lasted a good long time well over 175,000km.
> 
> View attachment 492372


I wouldn't exactly call that ugly, as those cars were the shape of the day. I remember the fuss over the new Ford Taurus with its "jelly-bean" shape.

Love how these old commercials can make those cars seem so much better than they were....


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

dgates01 said:


> I can't scroll through 5 pages of replies to see if this car has been mentioned, but I'm sure it has. The Nissan Juke.


When I saw one of those on the road for the first time I did a double take.
"Ugh! Wtf _is _that?!"


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Nobody's seen a "stupidbaker" before?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> When I saw one of those on the road for the first time I did a double take.
> "Ugh! Wtf _is _that?!"


And not just the looks, but who the hell in the marketing department came up with the idea that Juke was a cool name for a car??? &#129318;‍♂


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

When this thread hits 88 posts... you're gonna see some serious shit! (No really)









Hmm, 5 pages in and no one has mentioned the Insight?? I couldn't remember the name but googling 'Honda rear covered wheel' did the trick. A hybrid that actually makes the Prius look cool? What a feat!!


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Leyland P76


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Az2ZeJ said:


> Fiat Multipla
> View attachment 491454












this has got to be one of the top contenders..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

yogi bear said:


> this has got to be one of the top contenders..


You'd almost expect to have a little green man step out the drivers side door.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

PT Cruiser


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ford Anglia










Austin Princess










Plus many others that were a part of the shitefest that was 1970s in the UK. It's no wonder we don't build cars any more.


----------



## Slackware (Jul 29, 2020)

Toyota Prius.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Datsuns (now called Nissan) of the mid to late seventies have several worthy nominees...


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I remember the Car & Driver issue with the Aztek show car. It looked so amazing to my 14/15 year old brain. What a maroon.
> 
> 
> What about the Subaru Brat?


The Aztec looked like an adventure on wheels. I heard they became popular around the time a certain Jewish dentist decided to cook meth.....

The Brat did build on the mullet theme, but just didn't have the same flare as the other "mullet mobiles".



mrpjfresh said:


> When this thread hits 88 posts... you're gonna see some serious shit! (No really)
> View attachment 492433
> 
> 
> ...


I read on the toilet sometimes, so you're kinda telling the truth.....


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm not sure if the Edsel has been featured yet.

WTF were they thinking? There must be a male counterpart to the Edsel's grille, what car is it on?

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you - The Ford Vagina Edsel.










Perhaps a Stud e baker like that mentioned above. Here is a very potent looking 1951 Commander

Put these two, grille to grille for a thrill. Watch out Edsel.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm not sure if the Edsel has been featured yet.
> 
> WTF were they thinking? There must be a male counterpart to the Edsel's grille, what car is it on?
> 
> ...


You could put literally any car in that purple color and I'd think it looked great &#128523;


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​1963 Studebaker Avanti - what a looker!

Sorry I don't have this in purple.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> You could put literally any car in that purple color and I'd think it looked great &#128523;


I can see you riding around on Barney, "he's purple!!!"


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Funny thing about ugly cars is that, at least to me, some of them are so ugly that they are actually cool.

Personally I don't, for example, find the Anglia @The Gift of Fish posted particularly ugly. More like interesting. The fact that I've spent quite a few hours in one might have something to do with it, of course.  :biggrin:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm not sure if the Edsel has been featured yet.
> 
> WTF were they thinking? There must be a male counterpart to the Edsel's grille, what car is it on?
> 
> ...


How about using this 1971 Mercury Montego as the "male" car for the Edsel?


----------



## Giantsfan1517 (Jul 29, 2020)

For only 19K you can own one of these and never get laid.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Giantsfan1517 said:


> For only 19K you can own one of these and never get laid.
> 
> View attachment 492810


That car is super cute


----------



## Giantsfan1517 (Jul 29, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> That car is super cute


Can I buy it for you so I can laugh my ass off to sleep every night?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Giantsfan1517 said:


> Can I buy it for you so I can laugh my ass off to sleep every night?


Uhhhh yeah! Hold on let me get my venmo info &#128512;

I would love to put the sun roof back on that thing. Only problem is I might get squished by a big truck &#129298;


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Make Lyft 
Model mustache


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sonny06 said:


> Make Lyft
> Model mustache


I want that pink mustache on my new lime green car. Is this the great idea thread &#128527;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Funny thing about ugly cars is that, at least to me, some of them are so ugly that they are actually cool.
> 
> Personally I don't, for example, find the Anglia @The Gift of Fish posted particularly ugly. More like interesting. The fact that I've spent quite a few hours in one might have something to do with it, of course. :biggrin:












This caddy is a good example of what you're saying. Something like this would probably considered "ugly" by today's standards, but those fins were wild!



Mkang14 said:


> Uhhhh yeah! Hold on let me get my venmo info &#128512;
> 
> I would love to put the sun roof back on that thing. Only problem is I might get squished by a big truck &#129298;


You would get squished by all the laughter....  :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> You would get squished by all the laughter....  :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Why do all your post get me dizzy &#128565;&#128171;

The truck wouldnt see the tiny car. Therefore running me over like a itty bitty bug &#128543;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Why do all your post get me dizzy &#128565;&#128171;


Want me to use smaller words like I do with the royalty in here?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> *Want me to use smaller word*s like I do with the royalty in here?


----------



## Giantsfan1517 (Jul 29, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Uhhhh yeah! Hold on let me get my venmo info &#128512;
> 
> I would love to put the sun roof back on that thing. Only problem is I might get squished by a big truck &#129298;


I missed your wit! Only 1 Mk on this Earth


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I want that pink mustache on my new lime green car. Is this the great idea thread &#128527;


IIRC the pink moustache was a requirement on Lyft back in the olden days.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

M62 said:


> IIRC the pink moustache was a requirement on Lyft back in the olden days.


This may be the most shocking thing I've heard on this forum


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> This may be the most shocking thing I've heard on this forum


https://time.com/3676108/lyft-pink-mustache/


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

M62 said:


> https://time.com/3676108/lyft-pink-mustache/


Speechless &#129296;


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

*1976 Aston Martin Lagonda









1968 Marcos Mantis*


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Mohs SafariKar, 1973


----------



## Nempire (Mar 21, 2016)

i present the actyon,a thread winner, btw the montego cyclone is some of the most beautiful cars ever made with the cross hair grill. Shit man this is related to the damn Torino, i just cannot hate on car like this, much respect to the cyclone gt, the rarest muscle car i have ever seen.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Nempire said:


> View attachment 492963
> i present the actyon,a thread winner, btw the montego cyclone is some of the most beautiful cars ever made with the cross hair grill. Shit man this is related to the damn Torino, i just cannot hate on car like this, much respect to the cyclone gt, the rarest muscle car i have ever seen.
> View attachment 492964


I'm not a fan of the yellow, but that muscle car is sexy.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Nempire said:


> i present the actyon


Ugghh... Smaller version of Asstek. &#129326;&#129318;‍♂


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> View attachment 492826
> 
> 
> This caddy is a good example of what you're saying. Something like this would probably considered "ugly" by today's standards, but those fins were wild!


Personally I think the proportions of the Caddy (and many cars like it) were ridiculous, with each successive model seemingly longer, wider and weirder. However, there were some cars with fins that still look beautiful and classically stylish. One such beauty is the 1960 Studebaker Hawk.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Personally I think the proportions of the Caddy (and many cars like it) were ridiculous, with each successive model seemingly longer, wider and weirder. However, there were some cars with fins that still look beautiful and classically stylish. One such beauty is the 1960 Studebaker Hawk.
> 
> View attachment 493300


Their beauty can be seen in their flamboyance, imo. You know some people embrace that ugliness. That's what's great about being a car nut, you can get into whatever blows the wind up your dress. I had an 06 GTO that was considered an ugly duckling in its day, but ran a 1/4 miles in the low 13s all day. Loved that "Bloated Cavalier".


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Although this is a home built bastard.

I give you the Mighty Snorklestang. The most hated VW of all time with 146 pages devoted to this pile of crap.
https://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=499401&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Datsuns (now called Nissan) of the mid to late seventies have several worthy nominees...
> 
> View attachment 492575
> View attachment 492578
> View attachment 492579


Hey the one in the middle was my first car in high school. Easy now.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Datsuns (now called Nissan) of the mid to late seventies have several worthy nominees...
> 
> View attachment 492578


I had one if these. I thought it was more cute than ugly. Fun car to drive.
Best thing about was driving it in Chicago's frigid winters. Heater started spitting out heat in about 15 seconds on the coldest day.



mikes424 said:


> I had one if these. I thought it was more cute than ugly. Fun car to drive.
> Best thing about was driving it in Chicago's frigid winters. Heater started spitting out heat in about 15 seconds on the coldest day.


Two interesting things about this car.
1) It has a fan to blow on the carb to keep it cool in hot weather. No vapor lock
2) You could replace the clutch without pulling the engine or trans. Pull the right wheel, remove access cover and simply pull the old clutch out.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm not a fan of the yellow, but that muscle car is sexy.


I could see Ariel rocking that down the strip.



TXUbering said:


> I can see you riding around on Barney, "he's purple!!!"


Did someone say Barney?








Giantsfan1517 said:


> For only 19K you can own one of these and never get laid.
> 
> View attachment 492810


Well you're not getting laid in the car at least.



ColoPilot said:


> The 1977 Datsun F10 Sportwagon.
> Had one in high school in vomit yellow with rust-hole trim.
> Hard to imagine but I actually got laid in this car.
> 
> View attachment 492031


I had the hatchback version of this car lol, complete with fake sheepskin seat covers. No problem getting laid either but my girlfriend in hs had a Plymouth valiant so she knew not to mouth off about my car.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

M62 said:


> IIRC the pink moustache was a requirement on Lyft back in the olden days.


It was just a recommendation. No way was I going to put that thing on my car.

They also recommended drivers and pax do a fist bump when the pax got in the car, usually the front seat. I raised my fist to one kid and he did a massive flinch - he thought I was going to deck him. &#129315;

Lyft soon abandoned these kerrazy ideas, fortunately.


----------

